# attracting deer



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

ok i was wonder what else i can do to help the deer activity on my land....i wanted to buy some cracked corn but couldnt find any. i was supprised that gander mountain didnt have any...they had oats and other mixes but i couldnt afford any of that. so i bought some liquid mineral and attractant. does this stuff work at all? i also through out a bunch of apples on my land. should i get any doe urine to put out at all. i know this will only work to draw bucks in but all i am really trying to do is to get more deer to come on my land. anyone know where i can get the corn at, i tried walmart and gander mountain but they both didnt have any. thanks.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you want corn, check out Landmark, Tractor Supply, or even our local Walmart has it. Make sure you get shelled corn instead of cracked. Cracked corn absorbs water and sours very quickly.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

This time of year you can get corn from your local grain elavator on the ear or shelled. M.Magis is right, craked corn will absorb moisture and sour when wet!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The Wallmart in Lgan sells shelled corn for $4.68 a bag, bagged my Moultrie. The feed store I buy it add charges $3.25 for a 50 lb bag. They also sell Molases for 17 cents a pound (wet). That stuff really keeps the doe in there.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

shelled corn seems to work alot better than cracked, tractor supply carries it for $ 5.30 for 50 pounds


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

If you live on the west side, try the bird supply store on riverside drive just north of Hayden Run/Bethel Rd. That's where I get mine. 
ski


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

If you really want to attract the deer go to a feed mill and get the sweet feed for horses. Its maylasis(sp) based, and really smells good. Has corn & oats mixed in.


----------

